# "I need to see your ID!"



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.

Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.

I get to the restaurant and did the usual text "I have arrived."

The pax responds, "Are you my Uber driver?"

(Really?)

Me: Yes
Pax: Are you out front?
Me: Yes I have arrived.
Pax: I'm on my way out, meet me at the front please so I know its you.

It was almost 3 minutes that passed and I get that feeling I may cancel this ride when a 40ish white lady comes out and stares at me and my car and her phone for almost 30 seconds! She slowly approaches the car and I roll down the passenger window and ask "Are you Maria?" She nods yes and again looks at her phone then at me as I unlocked the doors...

Maria opens the rear passenger door...

Maria: Are you my Uber driver?
Me: Yes.
Maria: You are Fusion_LUser?
Me: Yes.
Maria: Do you have ID to show?

(OK I was not expecting that question at all and I was stumped on what to say, I was thinking did this lady really just ask me for ID???)

Maria: I need to see your ID!
Me: We don't show ID, Uber has my picture car and license plate for you to verify I am your driver.
Maria: But you are wearing a mask! How do I know its really you?
Me: We are not required to show our ID miss.
Maria: I need to see your ID to verify you are who you say you are.
Me: Miss I'm not giving you my ID if you like you can cancel the ride.
Maria: I should not have to cancel the ride when you are not complying with the law by identifying yourself.

(This ride is over I just need her to shut my door. I was going to cancel by saying the pax was a no-show but I just decided to cancel the ride...)

Me: Miss I'm not going to hand you my wallet or ID. If you want to see my ID you can come to my window and look at my ID with my window closed.

(Maria lifts her head out of my car and before she heads to my side I channel my father and say "Close the door you are letting all the cold air out!" and she closes the door.

<Doors locked> <Ride cancelled>

When she gets behind my car I slowly pull away. I contemplated letting her come up to my window so I tell her she is a complete nut job but I just decided to keep my mouth shut and move on.

I have yet to see anyone mention they had to show ID to a pax. Has anyone ever had one ask for ID? She didn't say what kind of ID so maybe she thinks rideshare drivers need ID like taxi drivers?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nope and Nope.

In Seattle market we have a Blowup of our TNC license. You have to have it to pick up at Seatac. It is supposed to be attached to the dash or back of seat. Mine is always in the seatback pocket, it is mesh so visible. When I pull into Seatac I put it on the dash.


I would have reported this client, and said she made me uneasy and it felt like she was trying to rob me.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LMAO what a head case! Even if you showed her your ID, you aren't wearing a mask on your ID picture, so what now?

Lower the mask? 

Hope no one has a tickle in their throat at that moment. 

Cough.....Cough.....


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

You lost me at "Meet me at front so I know you are my driver" ....
We all knew what is coming after.... 😂 😂


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.
> 
> Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.
> 
> ...


They dont pay enough to tolerate this crap !


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Well done....


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.
> 
> Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.
> 
> ...


Fantastically done sir... I commend you for keeping your mouth shut... that's how I would've done it as well. No need to get emotional... simple drive off suffice. (Altho, I have a feeling I would most likely try to get the cancel fee  )


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Maria: You are Fusion_LUser?


I would ID you too with a name like that &#128518;


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I’m all about service and in many ways I’ll go the extra mile if I can improve someone’s night in less than 5 minutes but this falls outside all that, infringing on your own rights and entitled. Delusional and authoritative passenger behavior.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The pax had a 4.6* rating


Haven't even read this yet, and I already know what's about to happen.

[read entire post]

I was expecting worse, but you wisely nipped it in the bud with the cancel. At a minimum, she would've one-starred you. Or more likely reported you for leering at her in the mirror.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Frustrating for sure however I would have shown her my id and say it's an unusual request. She does have a point about the mask covering your face. If it would make her feel safer and more comfortable then what is wrong with accommodating them?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In my market, you show ID only if you are driving an actual taxicab. Even then,, I will not put it into the passenger's hand. Several have tried that, but it does not happen. If they do not like it, they can use Uber/Lyft and they might get there next week.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh....I can't wait to get back to driving....
Want my ID? Where's your ID?
If the Pax is that paranoid should she be driving behind you?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

What part of "Check the license plate number" does she not understand? Wow.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> What part of "Check the license plate number" does she not understand? Wow.


But how does she know you didn't steal that car? To be safe, she should first ask for you to sign your name on a notepad, and then demand the ID from you to make sure the signature matches!


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.
> 
> Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.
> 
> ...


Maybe she was from City where driver required to have the I'd exposed to passenger like in NYC and she didn't know the rules in your market .. Uber driver in NYC mandatory to hold same driver license as yellow taxi drivers .. woman's are frightening in the night


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.
> 
> Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.
> 
> ...


Ay Maria


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Turn the table by asking for her ID, sheesh, next question is 'show me the colour of your undies'.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

"Maria: I need to see your ID!
Me: We don't show ID, Uber has my picture car and license plate for you to verify I am your driver. "

Personally, my answer usually is - What id do you like to see? and judge their reaction. then, followed by showing the other party the id issued by an out-of-state org. as a conversation stater. R U a rideshare police?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> But how does she know you didn't steal that car? To be safe, she should first ask for you to sign your name on a notepad, and then demand the ID from you to make sure the signature matches!


Followed by, I presume, her showing you three forms of identification, including at least one photo ID issued by a government agency.

Otherwise, how can you be sure that she's not somebody who stole the phone from someone else's purse?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

You lost me at "OLIVE GARDEN."


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Show me your ID, now I know where you live and can text my friend to go rob your house while you are out working.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Show me your ID, now I know where you live and can text my friend to go rob your house while you are out working.


Why you say that? Why not say delivering a Uber eat or gift basket to your house because you can make some use out of it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In my market, you show ID only if you are driving an actual taxicab. Even then,, I will not put it into the passenger's hand. Several have tried that, but it does not happen. If they do not like it, they can use Uber/Lyft and they might get there next week.


I have no problem showing my Orlando taxi permit (I wear it on a lanyard, but that doesn't have enough info on it to steal my fricken identity.

name, address, birthday, DL number.... that's almost enough to open a credit care with.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TBone said:


> Frustrating for sure however I would have shown her my id and say it's an unusual request. She does have a point about the mask covering your face. If it would make her feel safer and more comfortable then what is wrong with accommodating them?


Showing riders your full name and address might be, to put it mildly, rather unwise -- especially when you don't know even their first names, since others can order rides for them. Females drivers would have to be very reckless to show anonymous male riders such information.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TBone said:


> Frustrating for sure however I would have shown her my id and say it's an unusual request. She does have a point about the mask covering your face. If it would make her feel safer and more comfortable then what is wrong with accommodating them?


Well for starters Uber doesn't require us to show our personal ID to the pax and the nut job lady doesn't have a point. I'm wearing a mask, sunglasses and a hat. If I'm not who I say I am then the nut job describes me like this...












Gby said:


> Maybe she was from City where driver required to have the I'd exposed to passenger like in NYC and she didn't know the rules in your market .. Uber driver in NYC mandatory to hold same driver license as yellow taxi drivers .. woman's are frightening in the night


It was 4:23PM so the night had nothing to do with it



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I have no problem showing my Orlando taxi permit (I wear it on a lanyard, but that doesn't have enough info on it to steal my fricken identity.
> 
> name, address, birthday, DL number.... that's almost enough to open a credit care with.


If Uber and Lyft required us to have some kind of ID on display I would understand that. And while the pax didn't specify exactly what ID I was supposed to show all I could do was show my CA DL which seemed to be what she wanted since she was willing to come to my window and inspect it...


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

About 4000 trips, on both U and L.
No one asked for my ID.
I would have cancelled even if she was OK not showing my ID after asking for it.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Report her for assault so she gets deactivated. The training video says they will be deactivated.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Perfect example on how stupid some things are. Sammi Law with the signage, qr code and the like, and then this nut job wants to see an ID as if to card you. SMH, and facepalm.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I would have been planning my shuffle the moment a 4.6* pax sends me a text message asking if I'm their driver.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> You lost me at "OLIVE GARDEN."


I was gonna say he lost me at "4.6*", but dang...that's harsh!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I would have been planning my shuffle the moment a 4.6* pax sends me a text message asking if I'm their driver.
> 
> 
> I was gonna say he lost me at "4.6*", but dang...that's harsh!


Come on! It was a toss up I wanted a big juicy steak but the Sizzler was closed. So we thought about having some great Mexican food however Taco Bell was busy. We already had the gourmet seafood twice this week so I wasn't going back to Red Lobster again.

We agreed some traditional authentic Italian was in order. I even got extra gravy on my Tour of Italy... just like I saw on The Sopranos!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Come on! It was a toss up I wanted a big juicy steak but the Sizzler was closed. So we thought about having some great Mexican food however Taco Bell was busy. We already had the gourmet seafood twice this week so I wasn't going back to Red Lobster again.
> 
> We agreed some traditional authentic Italian was in order. I even got extra gravy on my Tour of Italy... just like I saw on The Sopranos!


It's ok I ordered from Chili's the other night , I haven't eaten there in over a decade probably. It was good and not a bad price even for DoorDash!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I work "in the office" one day a week at my regular 9-5, and the other 4 days I'm out in the field. I usually take the opportunity on those 1-days to order my lunch UE from various places around town; not merely to try foods, but really more to just give an amazing tip to other drivers out there 'cause "I know their struggle."


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.
> 
> Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.
> 
> ...


You did good. Charge for no show or mask and move on. Well done!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Fusion_LUser,,,, When you look like this, you sure sure to ge*t questioned a lot !*


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> We agreed some traditional authentic Italian was in order. I even got extra gravy on my Tour of Italy... just like I saw on The Sopranos!


Got that right, Sil. We should teach them a lesson they'll never forget.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> They dont pay enough to tolerate this crap !


 Here in AZ, we don't get the X's surge it's a flat $ amount of 1.25 is the lowest.
I have many battles with scumbags.
The rider's see what we look like, they can see what kind of car that is picking them up. 
The scumbags will demand my name (ironically I don't furnish that especially in a high volume of scumbags). I will ask the scumbag what's the name of your driver? I will ask the scumbag what's your name? 
You have to be careful, because scumbags will try and take other scumbags Uber. I will ask the scumbag what is the plate # of the car you are looking for? That right there helps a lot. 
I have scumbags tell me, that Uber tells them it's ok to give your name to me. Well, I tell them for the safety of us both, I don't volunteer my name for reasons you may not be my rider. Scumbags will say their name and request destination drop-off change before getting into my car.
I tell them "go-ahead change it, better yet I will call you". How quickly are they out of sight?
Think about it, someone else trying to take the original riders ride, then all of a sudden they decide to change the destination. 
I had a guy get in my car, after he verified his name. We get going and he says by the way I am changing destinations. I had the right rider because it came across my phone. COMMON SENSE GOES ALONG WAY!!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

rushbudgie said:


> Turn the table by asking for her ID, sheesh, next question is 'show me the colour of your undies'.


You don't already do that? Wait. Who else doesn't do that?


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.
> 
> Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.
> 
> ...


u spent twice as much time with her than i would have



Gby said:


> Maybe she was from City where driver required to have the I'd exposed to passenger like in NYC and she didn't know the rules in your market .. Uber driver in NYC mandatory to hold same driver license as yellow taxi drivers .. woman's are frightening in the night


women are frightening 24/7


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I have no problem showing my Orlando taxi permit (I wear it on a lanyard


We must display ours on the right hand sun visor. I have had passengers that wanted me to put it into their hands. I will pull it off the sun visor and hold it close to them, but, they put the first finger onto it, and it goes into my pocket and stays there.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

PAX: I need to see your ID.
YOU: I assure you I am plenty old enough to drink!


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> LMAO what a head case! Even if you showed her your ID, you aren't wearing a mask on your ID picture, so what now?
> 
> Lower the mask?
> 
> ...


Why, are you 80? Then you might have a reason to worry about this silly China germ.


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

Ma'am, I'll show you my ID if you show me your boobs. Cool?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

LAscreenwriter said:


> Ma'am, I'll show you my ID if you show me your boobs. Cool?


How about if are 99% silicon &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

Gby said:


> How about if are 99% silicon &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


A passenger left their portable silicon implants in my car once. True story. Was on Halloween.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LAscreenwriter said:


> A passenger left their portable silicon implants in my car once. True story. Was on Halloween.


Wasn't me, I promise. Mine are safely here at home.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

This girl said that same thing to me. " I need to see your D" I said "i better get a really good tip" I got a really good tip.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.
> 
> Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.
> 
> ...


Guessing you are not a 40ish female, reluctant to get into a stranger's vehicle, no matter how well documented.

Further, I am guessing that she was spooked by the mask and the chainsaw on the the passenger seat.


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You don't already do that? Wait. Who else doesn't do that?


What if there are no undies?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

rushbudgie said:


> What if there are no undies?


You pose an excellent question.


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You pose an excellent question.


Like being between a rock & a hard place.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You don't already do that? Wait. Who else doesn't do that?


You're good, I also do that in select circumstances.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Guessing you are not a 40ish female, reluctant to get into a stranger's vehicle, no matter how well documented.
> 
> Further, I am guessing that she was spooked by the mask and the chainsaw on the the passenger seat.


That is so untrue! I do not keep a chainsaw on the passenger seat! It's in the trunk, with the dead hookers.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Guys, she has read a few stories about a few drivers who did awful things to women riding in an Uber by themselves at night. Show some understanding. It only takes a minute to show an ID. You lost money by turning down this ride. And, you gave the woman a reason to tell all her girl friends how she was treated by a male driver.
This is not how to run a successful business. Now she thinks all of us drivers are assholes.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Gby said:


> Maybe she was from City where driver required to have the I'd exposed to passenger like in NYC and she didn't know the rules in your market .. Uber driver in NYC mandatory to hold same driver license as yellow taxi drivers .. woman's are frightening in the night


Then she should stay home.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Taxi818 said:


> Then she should stay home.


Stay home? &#128512;&#128512;&#128512; If they stay home you have no business .. passenger are not all the same but you had to treat all of them the same with respect and discipline .. THINK. ???


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You lost me at "OLIVE GARDEN."


What is this a scene from "Jerry Maguire"? LOL


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Jim1234 said:


> Guys, she has read a few stories about a few drivers who did awful things to women riding in an Uber by themselves at night. Show some understanding. It only takes a minute to show an ID. You lost money by turning down this ride. And, you gave the woman a reason to tell all her girl friends how she was treated by a male driver.
> This is not how to run a successful business. Now she thinks all of us drivers are @@@@@@@@.


Guys, he has read a few stories about a few passengers who did awful things and made awful accusations about men driving an Uber by themselves at night. Show some understanding. It only takes a second to memorize someone's personal information or distract them enough to attack. He could have saved his own life by being cautious. And he gave all us drivers a reminder about things to be cautious of.

This is how to protect yourself as a driver at all times. Now she'll be less of a **** to other drivers.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What is this a scene from "Jerry Maguire"? LOL


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Jim1234 said:


> Guys, she has read a few stories about a few drivers who did awful things to women riding in an Uber by themselves at night. Show some understanding. It only takes a minute to show an ID. You lost money by turning down this ride. And, you gave the woman a reason to tell all her girl friends how she was treated by a male driver.
> This is not how to run a successful business. Now she thinks all of us drivers are @@@@@@@@.


Why would I show her my ID with my personal information...including my home address? If she needs to see ID she also needs a new driver.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> You lost me at "OLIVE GARDEN."


You won me at "Olive Garden."
Now I'm craving pasta, salad, and breadsticks. &#129322;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You won me at "Olive Garden."
> Now I'm craving pasta, salad, and breadsticks. &#129322;


Clearly, you hate your taste buds and your health.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Clearly, you hate your taste buds and your health.


Then they are different in your neck of the woods!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I am so glad i don't get this high drama pax. sheesh.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I am so glad i don't get this high drama pax. sheesh.


Yeah, automatic cancel. I cannot tolerate any bs when I am getting paid half the rate charged by Taxi. My tolerance is at minimal to deal with some schizophrenic and paranoid prone woman.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> You lost me at "Meet me at front so I know you are my driver" ....
> We all knew what is coming after.... &#128514; &#128514;


 Yep. You knew Karen was coming....


----------



## PAS (Mar 19, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't drive on Saturday night because I wined and dined my wife (Olive Garden To Go so we could watch The Walking Dead at home) so I did go out on drive on Sunday... lately it's been busy enough to turn my back on religious fulfillment and sell my soul to the Uber Devil.
> 
> Anyway I get a ping at 4.1x for a 4 mile ride that will be about 15 minutes. The pax had a 4.6* rating and it's at a local restaurant that is pricey so I figure this will be another smooth ride.
> 
> ...


It's not logical to think someone stole a car, and a phone, and decided to start Ubering. I understand from a safety standpoint she was being cautious, but she also knew she was talking to Uber driver - because he was following her instructions. Either she needs to file a complaint with Uber if she's that afraid of drivers wearing the mask, or Uber needs us to take pictures with the mask on, or better yet, she shouldn't take an Uber, and call a cab. But I don't agree she has the right see your ID, unless the Uber photo and the driver look entirely different, such as: a female vs male, or a black vs a white person, or glasses on, vs no glasses on, etc.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

PAS said:


> It's not logical to think someone stole a car, and a phone, and decided to start Ubering. I understand from a safety standpoint she was being cautious, but she also knew she was talking to Uber driver - because he was following her instructions. Either she needs to file a complaint with Uber if she's that afraid of drivers wearing the mask, or Uber needs us to take pictures with the mask on, or better yet, she shouldn't take an Uber, and call a cab. But I don't agree she has the right see your ID, unless the Uber photo and the driver look entirely different, such as: a female vs male, or a black vs a white person, or glasses on, vs no glasses on, etc.


Even still, she has no right or privilege to demand to see a RS driver's ID card.

If she's not comfortable with the appearance of the driver compared to the photo, she can cancel with the option of "driver didn't match photo", get a new ride, and the driver app will most certainly demand a maskless selfie from the driver within the next 30 minutes.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

they already have WAY more info on us than we do them. well played.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

TBone said:


> Frustrating for sure however I would have shown her my id and say it's an unusual request. She does have a point about the mask covering your face. If it would make her feel safer and more comfortable then what is wrong with accommodating them?


Bingo, how much money did you lose driving to the location of the I.D. demand? A simple flip to your Drivers Lic or other form of I.D. lets the profit continue. You lose otherwise.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

indytd said:


> Bingo, how much money did you lose driving to the location of the I.D. demand? A simple flip to your Drivers Lic or other form of I.D. lets the profit continue. You lose otherwise.


When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.

Protecting your personal details, information, and privacy are not things we do for the 99% of instances where we stand to make a few dollars.

You protect your personal details, information, and privacy for the <1% of instances where you will be made a victim; either financially, violently, or - God forbid - permanently.

Uber is very clear on this, as well: no rider is entitled to see your driver's license. They can't even see your phone number if they call you, so why on earth would they be entitled to see your driver's license # and your home address?

Both, coincidentally, are the only details someone needs in order to go to your state's "Department of State" website and change/update your voter registration information, including designating where to send your voter ID card and/or your mail-in ballot.

This is only ONE of the ways in which identity theft scams work. Your driver's license is chock full of all sorts of very sensitive, private information that a "5 minute backseat driver" has no business seeing or knowing. They have your license plate, make, model, and color of your vehicle. If those details PLUS the visual look at your face isn't enough for them to get in and go for a $10 ride, then they need to calmly GFT(selves) and call a cab or start walking.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

indytd said:


> Bingo, how much money did you lose driving to the location of the I.D. demand? A simple flip to your Drivers Lic or other form of I.D. lets the profit continue. You lose otherwise.


Like I said in the original post it was a 4.1x ride for about 4 miles. I was in the $40 range.

From the start this person screamed nut job and the ride was not worth the hassle... Plus it was a nice Sunday afternoon/evening and I was doing rides at 3.5x and higher all day so I didn't miss out on anything.

My rides for that day...

1 . 3.6x (1.5 mile ride)
2. 4.0x (5.3 mile ride) $$ Tip
3. Nut Job cancelled
4. 4.2x (3.8 mile ride)
5. 3.5x (2.4 mile ride) $$ Tip
6. 5.0x (10.8 mile ride)

I was online for 5 hours, drove about 96 miles and walked away with $264 (ride/tip/cash tip). Plus 30 of the 96 miles was from my home to my usual haunt (depending on where I start about 15 miles each way).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Plus 30 of the 96 miles


wow. If I couldn't start from my garage I wouldn't do RS.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> wow. If I couldn't start from my garage I wouldn't do RS.


It's not a big issue for me. We live in a quiet gated community that is about 8-10 minutes from stores, food etc and even then that area is not all that busy with pings. Before the fare multiplier the pings I would get from home would always be 12-14 minutes away and not worth the effort at 1.0x so I never bothered.

I've changed my routine a little over the past two months. I do turn Uber on at my home in the evening when I'm not busy and that is how I figured out that there are plenty of pings at 3.5x and higher but they are 12-14 minutes away for minimum rides in the $15 range as the other ants won't take them because they are (1) far and/or (2) short at 1.0x. I don't accept those unless I'm already out. I will leave the house for pings over $25.

I've had many big time pings on days in the past I would never consider driving and some that stand out...

Several $65+ rides in a row on a Wed (all over 4.0x)
A few $150+ pings on different Thursdays (4.5x or more)
A $344 ping for 70 miles at 4.9x on a Monday at 7PM

Only thing missing is consistency. Two weeks ago I was "online" for 30 hours (4PM to 10PM) during the week with only 5 rides that took about 4.5 hours to complete.... but those 5 rides were over $400 so I'm not complaining!


----------



## Joyfulubergirl (Dec 2, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Nope and Nope.
> 
> In Seattle market we have a Blowup of our TNC license. You have to have it to pick up at Seatac. It is supposed to be attached to the dash or back of seat. Mine is always in the seatback pocket, it is mesh so visible. When I pull into Seatac I put it on the dash.
> 
> I would have reported this client, and said she made me uneasy and it felt like she was trying to rob me.





Amos69 said:


> Nope and Nope.
> 
> In Seattle market we have a Blowup of our TNC license. You have to have it to pick up at Seatac. It is supposed to be attached to the dash or back of seat. Mine is always in the seatback pocket, it is mesh so visible. When I pull into Seatac I put it on the dash.
> 
> I would have reported this client, and said she made me uneasy and it felt like she was trying to rob me.


You intrigued my blonde roots. You say Blowup TNC license. Sooo like a doll?&#128514;


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I have yet to see anyone mention they had to show ID to a pax. Has anyone ever had one ask for ID? She didn't say what kind of ID so maybe she thinks rideshare drivers need ID like taxi drivers?


This is what it is now coming to. It started out with a whisper, a whisper about voter fraud which became a roar,

Melania Maria has now picked up on this and has started a whisper about Über ID fraud...

What next, Starbucks coupons fraud?

.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> LMAO what a head case! Even if you showed her your ID, you aren't wearing a mask on your ID picture, so what now?
> 
> Lower the mask?
> 
> ...


Seriously, its the same pic on the Uber app and on the DL, does absolutely nothing for her......what a Karen!! Then if you lower your mask she could try to pull some shit like, he was unsafe by lowering his mask so now I need $12 mil dollars! This is why o hate these god damn masks......pointless!



Who is John Galt? said:


> This is what it is now coming to. It started out with a whisper, a whisper about voter fraud which became a roar,
> 
> Melania Maria has now picked up on this and has started a whisper about Über ID fraud...
> 
> ...


Why always the stupid political shtick! Just stick to the point of the topic......we get it, u hate trump!


----------

